# Canon Setting for MyStudio



## larrystephens (Jul 19, 2015)

I just got a new MyStudio 20 and it looks wonderful.  I really never learned how my Canon Xsi works other than pushing the shutterbutton.

Can someone help me understand what settings to make to maximize my new photo  booth.  Below is my first picture, it seems dark and has some reflection.


----------



## farmer (Jul 19, 2015)

*Settings*



larrystephens said:


> I just got a new MyStudio 20 and it looks wonderful.  I really never learned how my Canon Xsi works other than pushing the shutterbutton.
> 
> Can someone help me understand what settings to make to maximize my new photo  booth.  Below is my first picture, it seems dark and has some reflection.


 

I shoot in manuel Almost 100 % of the time 


Need to learn how to set a custom white balance .
https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0SO8oZK16tVSj8AfZlXNyoA;
_ylu=X3oDMTExbGtvMmJiBGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVUlDMV8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=How+To+Set+a+Custom+White+Balance+On+a+Canon+Xsi&fr=mcafee#id=33&vid=
f011b8ad70d20f3e09df40452711be17&action=view

ISO 100

F11 to f32 depending upon  the lens I choose to use 
The higher the number the more DOF  ( depth of field )

Camera to pen distance  ( as close as possible )

Sutter speed.
If you are on a tripod you don't care what the shutter speed is,  as long as the camera is not being or getting moved or shook .
And your exposure is correct .

Reflection 
Filters is the only  way to filter out reflection.  
You can adjust angle of reflection though .


To filter out Polarized reflection , its best to understand how or why you are getting reflection AKA glare or white out first and adjust your pen photography so you don't run into these problems.

There is allot to understanding light and reflection,
 I suggest the book Light Science and Magic.

I would also join a photography forum and get advise from experts .

I belong to Photography on the net forum Photography-on-the.net Digital Photography Forums


----------



## larrystephens (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks so much for that help, I will work through your suggestions!

Larry


----------



## farmer (Jul 19, 2015)

*You tube*



larrystephens said:


> Thanks so much for that help, I will work through your suggestions!
> 
> Larry


 
You tube has allot of helpful links on photography, hate to say this but that's where I learned allot.


I forgot to add I shoot in J peg and raw and use the raw files in photo shop.


----------



## ladycop322 (Jul 19, 2015)

also dpreview.com is a great forum...you can submit your photos and ask for help with exposure


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 19, 2015)

Larry,

For some pointers, take a look at http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/pen-photography-putting-concept-into-practice-128555/.  Also, for exposure concerns specifically, see http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photography-basics-exposure-115586/.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------

